# Better late than never...



## DB1

So when we got to the campsite and began setting up Dudley decided our pitch needed a bit of redesigning (oops)..



bit grey but still worth getting onto the beach



weird werewolf hound bounding around the beach!



back to looking gorgeous...



a walk on the coast path



sending love to my ILMC buddies...(wish I did this one again on a sunny day)



what's down there Dud?



just hit the snooze button again please! (Dudley was SO lazy in the mornings!)



can I have one mum? please can I?



Yeay! one with a doggy biscuit on top too (can just spot the oil still in Dudley's hair on his head!)



just looking cool...



TREASURE!!



she better not think about dunking me again...



Hello, yes just out for a little drive...



Dune jumping is fab!



Need another snooze now, this pile of stuff will do...


----------



## lady amanda

Awesome pictures!! I love them!! 
The heart one is super adorable!


----------



## RuthMill

Excellent. He's a lovely dog. Do you all fit in camper or do you also pitch a tent/awning?


----------



## Tinman

Great pics dawn, 
I can't pick a favourite - but if I had to I think it's the dunes  
wish we were there with you all, now that our caravan in conwy is sold  
We will be trying out new places, Cornwall is definitely on my list - I've never been x


----------



## Grove

I love the heart and the dune jumping but there are so many good ones there! 

I wondered what it is like camping with a dog. What do you do with him for most of the day given that the camper is obviously a very small area and off lead around it may not be appropriate?


----------



## Lindor

I love the one on the coast path and the one eating his ice cream


----------



## RuthMill

Have looked again, the weather looks perfect!


----------



## DB1

RuthMill said:


> Excellent. He's a lovely dog. Do you all fit in camper or do you also pitch a tent/awning?


We have a driveaway awning that has a bedroom in it too, it is attached to the camper but can be zipped up and left on its own like a tent, we do most of the 'living' in the awning and the camper is either transport or our bedroom. Oliver and Dudley sleep in the awning but every morning come in and share the bed! one night we had a big storm and the 4 of us shared the (small) bed in the campervan!


Tinman said:


> Great pics dawn,
> I can't pick a favourite - but if I had to I think it's the dunes
> wish we were there with you all, now that our caravan in conwy is sold
> We will be trying out new places, Cornwall is definitely on my list - I've never been x


You will love it.


Grove said:


> I love the heart and the dune jumping but there are so many good ones there!
> 
> I wondered what it is like camping with a dog. What do you do with him for most of the day given that the camper is obviously a very small area and off lead around it may not be appropriate?


the awning adds to the overall area, big enough to stand up in, have a couple of chairs, table etc, we have a twisty in the ground thing with a longish line to tie him but most of the time we were at the beach and apart from the occasional blast on the beach he spent a lot of time just lying in the shade snoozing!


RuthMill said:


> Have looked again, the weather looks perfect!


it was really quite grey for our first week but we didn't have the really high temperatures the rest of the country had and it was dry, so perfect enough, the 2nd week we had some lovely sunny days.


----------



## fairlie

I am so jealous, it looks so fabulous! A dream holiday for a dog or person!


----------



## dmgalley

Dudley is so handsome. Love the pictures. Looks like the perfect vacation. The heart on the beach is the best.


----------



## dio.ren

Amazing pictures! Looks like Dudley is having a super time Love him sitting in the heart


----------



## RuthMill

Sounds like my type of holiday. Love the awning idea and extra space it gloves, keeping your camper compact and easier to use as transport.


----------



## Lottierachel

Amazing holiday snaps! I love Dudley having his morning lie in and sitting in the heart  xx


----------



## Nanci

Oh my mercy those are so adorable. Thanks for sharing! I love the one all nackered out tummy up!!


----------



## arlo

All amazing photos. Dudley is just sooooooo handsome. I think you were brave taking him on the coast path on an extendable lead I would never trust my two or my skills and keeping them railed in. Glad you all had such fun, really looks idylic.


----------



## dave the dog

Superb pictures!


----------



## DB1

arlo said:


> All amazing photos. Dudley is just sooooooo handsome. I think you were brave taking him on the coast path on an extendable lead I would never trust my two or my skills and keeping them railed in. Glad you all had such fun, really looks idylic.


I don't use it for walks along roads but it is useful sometimes, I make sure I keep a good grip and keep yelling 'steady!' when he gets near the end of it, there are dogs lost every year charging over the clifftops chasing seagulls, very sad. You do see lots of well behaved off lead dogs, but I couldn't risk it as Dudley does chase fast moving things.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

What a fantastic holiday and brilliant photos 

I love the dune jumping and beach treasure ones best 

I definitely have camper van envy - really need something small just for me and the girls


----------



## DB1

2ndhandgal said:


> What a fantastic holiday and brilliant photos
> 
> I love the dune jumping and beach treasure ones best
> 
> I definitely have camper van envy - really need something small just for me and the girls


We do love our van, it is an an old one and not an easy drive, if I was on my own I maybe tempted to get one of the newer 'danbury' vw's, power steering and everything!!


----------



## akafudge

I too have camper van envy  and such great pictures :twothumbs:


----------



## Woo

Great pictures, looks like you had a fab time


----------



## Fiver

Great photos Dawn , Dudley looks fantastic even when all tousled ..no bed head for him.


----------



## DB1

Hi Val. how is Milo these days? been on hols anywhere?


----------



## emjon123

Fantastic pictures. We just got back from Cornwall yesterday and loved it. Think we are now converted!


----------



## DB1

emjon123 said:


> Fantastic pictures. We just got back from Cornwall yesterday and loved it. Think we are now converted!


Where were you? were you the ones at Mawgan porth, sorry can't remember who said they were there. Isn't Cornwall just gorgeous, we have been going down there for 11 years now! I know its sad and we should go to other places more, we do occasionally but every year we just feel that we would miss it if we didn't go!


----------



## Fiver

Milo's great Dawn , picked him up from kennels yesterday , we went to France ....Milo didn't . Missed him and he was so pleased to see us , he lost quite a bit of weight , feeling a bit guilty now . Its lovely for Dudley that you can take him with you.


----------



## emjon123

We stayed in port Issac and travelled around. It was fabulous and so dog friendly. Bailey loved it and had her first real swim. Thinking of going further south next time. Any recommendations?

We stayed in wales for our first week and that was really lovely too! another dog friendly place.


----------



## Sandhya333

What fabulous photos.

Really love the dune one - but am completely in awe that you managed to make Dudley sit still long enough in the heart to take a picture.

Looks like you guys had an amazing time.


----------



## DB1

emjon123 said:


> We stayed in port Issac and travelled around. It was fabulous and so dog friendly. Bailey loved it and had her first real swim. Thinking of going further south next time. Any recommendations?
> 
> We stayed in wales for our first week and that was really lovely too! another dog friendly place.


There are so many great places, we only popped 'down south' for one day to Fowey as we kept meaning to go there, was nice but think I prefer other places, mousehole is nice as is mevagissey, (fishing harbour/villages), places along the Fal are nice too. I think there are some nice beaches on the south but with a surf mad son we always stay on the North Coast, If you didn't get there this time St.Ives is lovely, Bedruthan steps is a great place to visit (also on North) but for dog walks on the beach I don't think Perranporth can be beaten - especially at low tide. - my Favourite beach is Chapel Porth but unfortunately it is not dog friendly. Holywell bay beach is nice too.


----------



## Marzi

Wonderful pictures 

I love the coastal path, dune jumping and Treasure! But every picture is worth a thousand words () 
I love Cornwall and Chapel Porth is the best of the best - so many happy childhood holidays from the late 60s to the late 70s. Wonderful. I've not been back since, worry that it has changed too much and become too popular. Perhaps I should go in the winter - although with the advent of the wetsuit (spotted yours!) I suspect the surfer dudes are there all year round.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Great pictures Dawn and what a nice surprise to bump in to you like that! Shame I didn't get to see Dudley though.

Yep Marzi, the surfers are there no matter what the weather . I <3 Cornwall x


----------



## DB1

Marzi - not quite sure what happened to your quote box!



Marzi said:


> [/QUOT Wonderful pictures
> 
> I love the coastal path, dune jumping and Treasure! But every picture is worth a thousand words ()
> I love Cornwall and Chapel Porth is the best of the best - so many happy childhood holidays from the late 60s to the late 70s. Wonderful. I've not been back since, worry that it has changed too much and become too popular. Perhaps I should go in the winter - although with the advent of the wetsuit (spotted yours!) I suspect the surfer dudes are there all year round.
> 
> Yep, Surfers and dog walkers! oh Marzi you really must go back and autumn/winter is just as good, I met a lady there last year with 3 large dogs, she is from Coventry and still commutes back 4 days a fortnight but has bought a 1 bed flat in Perranporth to stay the rest of the time due to her dogs loving it so much! there is a pub right on the beach and she said in winter there are sometimes more dogs than people in there! (of course its heaving with people in the summer hols)
> Chapel porth is just so beautiful but unfortunately I think its dog free all year, although Porthtowan the next beach is dog friendly and the 2 join up at low tide so I guess you could have a sneaky walk along to it, and of course you can walk along the coast path anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Jedicrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures Dawn and what a nice surprise to bump in to you like that! Shame I didn't get to see Dudley though.
> 
> Yep Marzi, the surfers are there no matter what the weather . I <3 Cornwall x
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, lovely to see you again Claire (and the dogs of course), hope the kids found the water shooters they wanted!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mazzapoo

Ah! Well worth the wait for some choice 'Dud does Cornwall' pics  My favourite is him with Oliver looking over the back of the van but I love them all. We're definitely seeing and meeting tons of cockapoos wherever we go now too. People often think Poppy is a Tibetan terrier


----------

